# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معرفی شدگان چند برابر ظرفیت .... دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله

## LIKE_BOY

سلام به همه .  من دانشگاه بقیه الله رو اولویت 9 انتخاب کردم و الان تو سایت سنجش هر چی شماره پرونده و ش.ش. رو میزنم اینجوری میگه : داوطلب مورد نظر یافت نشد 
این یعنی قبول نشدم ؟؟

----------


## n1ma

کجا بزنیم ببینم قبول شدیم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> کجا بزنیم ببینم قبول شدیم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟


سایت سنجش

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام به همه .  من دانشگاه بقیه الله رو اولویت 9 انتخاب کردم و الان تو سایت سنجش هر چی شماره پرونده و ش.ش. رو میزنم اینجوری میگه : داوطلب مورد نظر یافت نشد 
> این یعنی قبول نشدم ؟؟



دوست عزیز  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه ا... هنوز نتایجش نیومده. تا ۵  ۶
روز دیگه نتایج اولیش میاد.

اونی که شما رفتی نگاه کردی مربوط به دانشگاه امام صادق و دانشگاه مالک اشتره

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> دوست عزیز  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه ا... هنوز نتایجش نیومده. ۵  ۶
> روز دیگه نتایج اولیش میاد.
> 
> اونی که شما رفتی نگاه کردی مربوط به دانشگاه امام صادق و دانشگاه مالک اشتره


جدی؟ اخه بقیه الله هم چند برابر ظرفیته

----------


## Janvaljan

> جدی؟ اخه بقیه الله هم چند برابر ظرفیته


اینم لینک اصلی از خود سنجش. بند دال و بخون.
http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=4642

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> اینم لینک اصلی از خود سنجش. بند دال و بخون.
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


اهاا ممنونم ازتون

----------


## Ollare

5 تا7شهريور اعلام ميشه كه هنوزنشده

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام به همه .  من دانشگاه بقیه الله رو اولویت 9 انتخاب کردم و الان تو سایت سنجش هر چی شماره پرونده و ش.ش. رو میزنم اینجوری میگه : داوطلب مورد نظر یافت نشد 
> این یعنی قبول نشدم ؟؟


تا 8 ام صبر کنید اون موقع میاد نتایجش.هنوز نیومده نتیجه بقیه الله

----------

